# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝ ΜΕ 4 -813

## dvretos

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## dvretos

:Biggrin:  :Bye:

----------


## weather1967

> 



Καλώς τον συνωνόματο .
Πιστευω να ειναι για πειραματικο σκοπο παντος,με dummy-load  :Wink: .
Απο οτι ειδα εχεις ανοιξη και αλλες 4 τρυπες στο σασσι να τις κανεις και 8 αργοτερα ? ανα τεσσερα παράλληλα και μετα push-pull ?  :Smile: .Ανοδικά τι ταση ρίχνεις ?
Ξερεις κανενα Αμερικάνο Τάκη από τα Σέρρας μηπως ?

----------


## dvretos

γεια σου Δημήτρη,
Ε! κατα κάποιο τρόπο είναι πειραματικό, η έξοδος δεν είναι πενηνταρισμένη άρα δεν έχω dummy load. η φώτο είναι παλιά και τώρα είναι με έξι λάμπες. Το voltage είναι από 1600 έως 4900, συνήθως τις παίζω στα 3ΚV. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι όλες παράλληλα (για push pull κάπως αδύνατο).

Τον Αμερικάνο δεν τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά αλλά έχω μιλήσει μαζί του κανα δύο φόρες στον αέρα.

----------


## itta-vitta

> ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΜΟΥ.



 --------------------------------------------------

Καλός είναι. Μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το σχέδιο;

----------


## dvretos

> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Καλός είναι. Μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το σχέδιο;



Φίλε μου, το μηχάνημα το έφτιαξα πρακτικά μόνος μου, δεν έκανα σχεδιο, θα καθίσω να το φτιάξω και σε λίγες μέρες θα το ανεβάσω.
Μήπως είσαι ο παλιός παλιός ητα-βητα???

----------


## Phatt

Τον Αμερικανο τον γνωριζω, συγκεκριμενα ειδωθεικαμε τις προαλλες σε μαγαζι κοινου γνωστου...

----------


## EASY RIDER

αγαπειτε φυλε μην πως εχεις κανενα σχεδιο απο το εργαλιο αυτο για τη ενδιαφερομε να φτιαξο ενα παρομιο με 20 λαμπες 813 σε σχιματισμο push pull

----------


## p.gabr

> αγαπειτε φυλε μην πως εχεις κανενα σχεδιο απο το εργαλιο αυτο για τη ενδιαφερομε να φτιαξο ενα παρομιο με 20 λαμπες 813 σε σχιματισμο push pull



θέλεις να φτιαξεις ενα παρόμοιο και δεν έχεις σχέδιο; και μάλιστα 20 λυχνίες
Πρώτα απο όλα και το σχέδιο να σου έδινε, δεν είναι push pull , *επομένως ουδεμιά σχέση*

Και κάτι άλλο 2 λυχνίες έχεις φτιάξει push pull και ζητάς τώρα 20 Ποιες είναι οι εμπειρίες  και οι γνώσεις σου ;

----------


## panayiotis1

> αγαπειτε φυλε μην πως εχεις κανενα σχεδιο απο το εργαλιο αυτο για τη ενδιαφερομε να φτιαξο ενα παρομιο με 20 λαμπες 813 σε σχιματισμο push pull




Rider,όταν τελειώσεις αυτό με τις 20 , μετά φτιαξε ένα με 40!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## crown

θελω και και εγω.μηπωs μπορω με 40?

----------


## EASY RIDER

> θέλεις να φτιαξεις ενα παρόμοιο και δεν έχεις σχέδιο; και μάλιστα 20 λυχνίες
> Πρώτα απο όλα και το σχέδιο να σου έδινε, δεν είναι push pull , *επομένως ουδεμιά σχέση*
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο 2 λυχνίες έχεις φτιάξει push pull και ζητάς τώρα 20 Ποιες είναι οι εμπειρίες  και οι γνώσεις σου ;



δεν διαθετο πελες γνωσεις και εμπιρια για αυτο ρωταο καπιουσ εμπιρου για να μου πουν αν γινετε αυτο

----------


## studio52

Στους  945 khz ο ερασιτεχνικος σταθμος Play boy απ οτι ηξερα ειχε μηχανημα με 30Χ813 σε παραλληλη διαταξη

----------


## p.gabr

> θελω και και εγω.μηπωs μπορω με 40?




Κωστα να ζητησω συγνωμη,  σε είχα στεναχωρήσει κάποτε και το έχω μετανιώσει



...................................





> Στους  945 khz ο ερασιτεχνικος σταθμος Play boy απ οτι ηξερα ειχε μηχανημα με 30Χ813 σε παραλληλη διαταξη



Για αυτό εχω ακουστά αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά ποσό ήταν αλήθεια, μάλλον όμως 6L6


..................................................  ......................




> Rider,όταν τελειώσεις αυτό με τις 20 , μετά φτιαξε ένα με 40!



Θα προσπαθήσω εγώ να στήσω ένα μηχάνημα και μέσα από αυτό να δώσω προβληματισμούς

..................................................  .............................................
*Η ΠΑΡΩΔΙΑ*


  Θα προτιμούσα να παραλληλίσω* 70 λυχνίες 813* Ο λόγος...

  Η αντίσταση ανοδικού  φορτιού μιας λυχνίας που εργάζεται στα 2500v/250ma είναι
R=v/2*I   ητοι 2500/2*250 =5000ωμ

Εαν τώρα δεχτούμε τον ατομικό παραλληλισμό,και οχι τον συνολικό (όλες σαν μια λυχνία)  τοτε...

Εάν παραλληλίσουμε 70 λυχνίες έχουμε ένα ζ εξόδου 5000/70 = 71,42 ωμ που μπορούμε χωρίς τίποτα άλλο *, ευχάριστα να συνδέσουμε κατ ευθείαν ένα δίπολο L/2 στην άνοδο  !*!! 

  Το ανοδικό ρεύμα που θα είναι* 70*0.25 =17,5Α * δεν θα μας προβληματίσει  πολύ, γιατί θα φροντίσουμε το τροφοδοτικο καλού- κακού να δίνει* 20A*

  Το rfc chok θα είναι σαν κάνα βαρέλι ,άλλα δεν βαριέσαι εκεί θα κολλήσουμε

  Tωρα οι παραλληλισμένες ενδο-χωρητικοτητες που θα φτάνουν τα 1000 Πίκο δεν θαμας προβληματίζουν , γιατί μπορούμε να αφαιρέσουμε τελείως τους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτες
Στη οδήγηση  για να είμαστε σίγουροι και από αυτοκαταναλώσεις , μπορούμε να οδηγήσουμε και από νηματα γειωνοντας το οδηγο πλεγμα

  Τέλος μια τόσο χαμηλή αντίσταση εξόδου μπορεί να μας παρακινήσει γιατί όχι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τοροιντ Μ/Τ  τα εξόδου όπως στα τρανζίστορ, φροντίζοντας  λειτουργία τάξης Α/Β Θα πρέπει όμως πρώτα ,να γίνει συνεννόηση με την caterpillar 
Ξεχάσαμε και τον διαμορφωτή που θα είναι καμιά 20 kw με σύρμα περιελίξεως  δευτερεύοντος >4mm , αλλά αφού φτιάξαμε όλα αυτά δεν κολλάμε εκεί, θα του κοπανησουμε και τον doublex τον 35αρη και μια χαρα
*
Αυτά για να έχουμε να λέμε
*


  Κάτι από το net για σωστές κατασκευές



http://www.wb8erj.com/813mainsch.htm






*Και να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από τον ανάδοχο του θέματος


Υ.Γ
Παραλιγο ξεχασω τα νήματα που θα χρειαστουν 10v-350A 
*

----------

Dragonborn (16-08-13), 

Πέτροs (17-05-13), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (15-05-13), 

steliosb (16-05-13)

----------


## Nightkeeper

> αγαπειτε φυλε μην πως εχεις κανενα σχεδιο απο το εργαλιο αυτο για τη ενδιαφερομε να φτιαξο ενα παρομιο με 20 λαμπες 813 σε σχιματισμο push pull



 Μετα απο 3 χρονια μαλλον δεν θα εχει κατι αλλο να δειξη ... Αλλα και εσυ βρε παιδι μου χαλαρωσε λιγο...20Χ813???...Τοσο απλα...

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

_ Αρχικό μήνυμα από studio52 
Στους 945 khz ο ερασιτεχνικος σταθμος Play boy απ οτι ηξερα ειχε μηχανημα με 30Χ813 σε παραλληλη διαταξη

_

Για αυτό εχω ακουστά αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά ποσό ήταν αλήθεια, μάλλον όμως 6L6

Παναγιωτη ειχε οντως 30 Χ 813 με διαμορφωση απο τα προστατευτικα πλεγματα
φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν ακομη στο διαδυκτιο.

----------

p.gabr (16-05-13)

----------


## panayiotis1

> _ Αρχικό μήνυμα από studio52 
> Στους 945 khz ο ερασιτεχνικος σταθμος Play boy απ οτι ηξερα ειχε μηχανημα με 30Χ813 σε παραλληλη διαταξη
> 
> _
> 
> Για αυτό εχω ακουστά αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά ποσό ήταν αλήθεια, μάλλον όμως 6L6
> 
> Παναγιωτη ειχε οντως 30 Χ 813 με διαμορφωση απο τα προστατευτικα πλεγματα
> φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν ακομη στο διαδυκτιο.





Kι όμως υπαρχει ..  :Hammer: 

http://amfone.net/Amforum/index.php?topic=26161.50

----------

p.gabr (16-05-13)

----------


## EASY RIDER

φυλος υπαρχει σχεδιο για αυτο το μιχανιμα?

----------


## p.gabr

Ωωω πραγματικα εντυπωσιακό και απ οτι φαινεται xτιστηκε  από άτομο με πολλές γνώσεις

Νασαι καλα Δημήτρη που το επιβεβαίωσες και εσυ παναγιωτη που το βρήκες

Το σχόλιο μου ηταν πολυ καυστικό επιτηδες, για να αναδείξει ολες αυτές τις δυσκολίες, που λογω αφραγκίας και υλικών,  υπηρξαν τετοιες επιλογές
Ομως υπήρξαν και στρατιωτικά ( collins) που καποια στιγμή θα το δείξω, που ειχε δέκα φαρακια παραλληλισμένα Όμως αυτοι το έκαναν για αλλους λόγους (που αναφερα) και διαφορετικά , όχι για αυτούς που εμείς παλεύαμε


Αλλα σε όλα αυτά υπάρχει και το άλλο.
Οτι και να έφτιαχνες πότε δεν ήσουν ικανοποιημένος. Με το που τελείωνε κάτι, άντε να κολλήσουμε και κάτι ακόμα

----------


## SRF

> Ωωω πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο και απ οτι φαινεται χτιστηκε απο ατομο με πολλες γνωσεις
> 
> Νασαι καλα Δημητρη που το επιβεβαιωσες και εσυ παναγιωτη που το βρηκες
> 
> Το σχολιο μου ηταν πολυ καυστικο ,επιτηδες για να αναδειξει ολες αυτες τις δυσκολιες, που λογω αφραγκιας και υλικων  υπηρξαν τετοιες επιλογες
> Ομως υπηρξαν και στρατιωτικα ( collins) που καποια στιγμη θα το δειξω, που ειχε δεκα φαρακια παραλληλισμενα Ομως αυτοι το εκαναν για αλλους λογους (που αναφερα) και διαφορετικα και οχι για αυτους που εμεις παλευαμε
> 
> 
> Αλλα σε ολα αυτα υπαρχει και το αλλο.
> Οτι και να εφτιαχνες ποτε δεν ησουν ικανοποιημενος, *Με το που τελειωνε κατι, αντε να κολλησουμε και κατι ακομα*



Ναι.. Βρε Παναγιώτη... ένα πράγμα δηλαδή... ! Αυτό μου συμβαίνει ακόμα... και μετά από 35+ έτη!!!  :Biggrin:   :Crying:

----------

p.gabr (16-05-13)

----------


## KOKAR

ετσι όπως το βλέπω αν δεν εχιυν φροντησei να ψηξουν αυτο το τερας βλέπω να λιώνουν οι λάμπες σε χρόνο dt !

----------


## p.gabr

> ετσι όπως το βλέπω αν δεν εχιυν φροντησei να ψηξουν αυτο το τερας βλέπω να λιώνουν οι λάμπες σε χρόνο dt !



 

Φιλε Κώστα έχεις δίκιο

Να αναλύσω  λίγο αυτά που είδα
Το μηχάνημα φαίνεται να ηταν επαγγελματικά φτιαγμένο,  από αρίστους τεχνικούς και ολα είχαν προβλεφτεί Για την κατανάλωση να πω το εξής

Μονο για τα νήματα η παθητική κατανάλωση  ήταν 5Α *30 *10V = 1500W
Όπως αναφέρει 6 ΑΜΠΕΡ στα 2500 ΒΟΛΤ είναι μια παροχή ισχύος 15000 από τα όποια 11000 W ηταν η πραγματική ωφέλιμος έξοδος Επoμενως εάν προσθέσεις αλλά 4000 W (τις απώλειες) τότε μέσα στο κουτί *κοιμόντουσαν 1500+4000= 5.500**W*

*Αυτο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως είναι μονωμένη η μπάρα υψηλής -ανόδου
*
*Σε ότι ανάφερα στο θέμα παρωδία* 

<<<<<Εάν παραλληλίσουμε 70 λυχνίες έχουμε ένα ζ εξόδου 5000/70 = 71,42 ωμ που μπορούμε χωρίς τίποτα άλλο *, ευχάριστα να συνδέσουμε κατ ευθείαν ένα δίπολο L**/2 στην άνοδο !*!! 

Το ανοδικό ρεύμα που θα είναι* 70*0.25 =17,5Α* δεν θα μας προβληματίσει πολύ, γιατί θα φροντίσουμε το τροφοδοτικο καλού- κακού να δίνει* 20A**Παραλιγο ξεχάσω τα νήματα που θα χρειαστούν 10v**-350A>>>>>*


*ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ* 
http://amfone.net/Amforum/index.php?topic=26161.50


  That's a good idea for very low Rdc, for low R input (grid driven  closed to   50ohm) and Rload closed to 50ohm. Very safe arrangement with  low high   voltage, beautiful glassy shape, lot of heat and amazing  ambience...
  Many do it here with as many as 16 tubes but you can see the photo for    30x813...with 2500vdc and 6000ma (200ma each) this monster has  Rdc=400ohm,   Rload=200ohm and a modulator 1:7 for 6000w af solid state  amp....15kva input and   11kw output power.....on that small low height  antenna....poor neighbors... 

  Johny, this is the famous "Playboy radio" that broadcasts on 945khz   every Sunday.....








Δεν έπεσα έξω καθώς αναφέρει ενα  Z LOAD 200 ΩΜ (για 30 λυχνίες και οχι για 70 που μίλησα και με περισσότερο ρεύμα  ) είναι κάτι θετικό, γιατί έχουμε στο ανοδικό τμήμα χαμηλές  τάσεις RF, αλλιώς εκεί μέσα θα γινόταν SPARK THEATER

Τάση RF η όποια βρίσκεται από V^2=P.V  μας δίνει .V^2=11.000*200=*1483* *V**RF*
Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον μα μαθαίναμε τον τρόπο που τις έχει οδηγήσει αν και φαντάζομαι το πως

* Η διαμόρφωση όμως δεν πιστευω να ηταν μονο απο σκριν όπως αναφέρθηκε από τον παναγιωτη ,γιατι τοτε η ισχυς θα επρεπε να ηταν χαμηλοτερη
*
    Τέλος όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει εκεί , νομίζω ότι κανείς μας δεν έχει την δυνατότατα να το προσεγγίσει .
*Άλλο πράγμα το σκέφτηκα και άλλο το έφτιαξα*

Κάνεις ομως δεν ανάφερε κάτι για την κεραία, που μόνο στα βιβλία την έχουμε δει, καθώς και σε μια αναφορά στο 5-9 Τεύχος 113 του μέλους μας Ντίνου SVIDB    http://www.5-9report.gr/





Η διλποκωνική οριζόντια κεραία  αυτή (μάλλον L/4) προσφέρει μεγάλη χωρητικότητα-χαμηλό βαθμό απωλειών και ενδείκνυται για χαμηλές συχνότητες 


*Μονο θαυμασμό εκφράζω για αυτήν την κατασκευή και είναι ένα παράδειγμα ότι με τις λυχνίες όλα μπορούν να γίνουν*

----------


## χαμραδιο

γιατι δεν τον πιανανε και τον αφηνανε να δουλευει τα τρελα κιλοβατ μεσα απο την πολη τοσα χρονια;

μηπως τα ανοδικα ηταν μονο 220β.;

μηπως τα νηματα ηταν συνδεμενα σε σειρα;

οσο για την μπαρα ειναι μονωμενη με ηλεκτροκοληση δηλ. η ανοδικη ταση ειναι πανω στο μεταλλο του κουτιου.

πραγματικα μια κατασκευη δολοφονικα αξιοθαυμαστη.

----------


## dovegroup

Ερώτηξις οι 813 έχουν ρουμπινέ...για ψύξη...απο οτι βλέπω? :Lol: 
Παίδες ΤΟ σχέδιο, απλά τέλειο ....150 παράλληλες 813 και δώρο μαζί το φορτίο στα 5 ohm διαμόρφωση απο οδηγό φορτηγού κατα προτίμηση με ενδιάμεση στάση στην καβάλα, ειδική αφιέρωση το http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I ... και μετά απο αυτά όλα 10 x 4CX5000 και δικό σας υδροηλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο...με διαμορφωτή tesla...έλα εδώ οι καλές αφιερώσεις α ρε κούλα...πολύ κ....παιδο ο κ.....ος....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfioI2afbw8.

----------


## p.gabr

*





 Αρχικό μήνυμα από dovegroup


Ερώτηξις οι 813 έχουν ρουμπινέ...για ψύξη...απο οτι βλέπω?
Παίδες ΤΟ σχέδιο, απλά τέλειο ..... και μετά απο αυτά όλα 10 x 4CX5000 κ



TO ρουμπινέ ηταν για να πάρει την άδεια από την πυροσβεστική
*
*

  Τώρα* *θες* *και 10* *φαράκια ;;*
 




*έχουμε και απο αυτό

LINEAR COLLINS του Ε.Σ
*

----------


## dovegroup

> * 
> 
> TO ρουμπινέ ηταν για να πάρει την άδεια από την πυροσβεστική
> *
> *
> 
>   Τώρα* *θες* *και 10* *φαράκια ;;*
>  
> 
> ...



Που είναι η φώτο βρέ Παναγιώτη.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Toν Μίμη  τον play boy  τον  ακουγα  τακτικά  εδώ  και  δεκαετίες  πριν  15  χρόνια  που  έμενα  πειραιά   Πειραική  είχε  την καλλίτερη  ποιότητα  και  διαμόρφωση  στα  μεσαία  είχαμε  μιλήσει  στο  τηλέφωνο  και  μου  είχε  πεί  ότι  τότε  έβγαινε  με  20  807  ένα  κίλο  στη  κεραία  και  το  μυστικό  του  ήταν  οι  πολύ  καλές  γειώσεις.

-Αργότερα  ψάχνοντας  γιατί  έχει  χαθεί  έμαθα  τα  δυσάρεστα  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=49406&page=3

-Μήπως  ξέρει  κανένας  φίλος  που  μπορούμε  να  δούμε  φωτογραφίες  ιδιαίτερα  της  κεραίας  γιατί στον  παραπάνω  σύνδεσμο  έχουν  σβηστεί.

----------


## p.gabr

Εμενα μου την εμφανίζει κάποια μαλ*** έγινε με τον uploader

Tην ξαναπερνώ απευθείας



ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ..........άντε μην σου πετάξω και τον προενισχυτη :Tongue2:

----------

A--15 (15-07-13), 

dovegroup (15-07-13)

----------


## dovegroup

Πολύ όμορφο κούκλα είναι.

----------


## aris285

> Kι όμως υπαρχει .. 
> 
> http://amfone.net/Amforum/index.php?topic=26161.50



ανετα του βαζεις μια σχαρα με μπριζολες απο πανω και κανεις ΒΒQ party στον σταθμο

----------


## SV1EDG

> Εμενα μου την εμφανίζει κάποια μαλ*** έγινε με τον uploader
> 
> Tην ξαναπερνώ απευθείας
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44898
> 
> 
> ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ..........άντε μην σου πετάξω και τον προενισχυτη



Ε ρε και δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω το ταμπελάκι....350 έχει επάνω?

----------


## SV2IPW

Διακρίνω ένα υπέροχο ρελέ καινού...ένα υπέροχο blower μονοφασικό πιθανότατα 115vac 400hz από αυτά που βλέπουμε και στα αεροπορικά και αντιστάσεις άνθρακος στο φορτίο...

----------


## p.gabr

Ειχα πει δυο καφέδες και τα τζάμια ήταν βρώμικα
πέτυχες πολλά Στελιο




  Μήπως εδώ φαίνεται καλύτερα;

Τελος πάντων  εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν απο κάτι μηχανήματα παρεμβολών MLQ **** 1KW

Kαι ο προενισχυτής και αυτός με δέκα λυχνίες!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dovegroup

> Διακρίνω ένα υπέροχο ρελέ καινού...ένα υπέροχο blower μονοφασικό πιθανότατα 115vac 400hz από αυτά που βλέπουμε και στα αεροπορικά και αντιστάσεις άνθρακος στο φορτίο...



Ναι σαν αυτό περίπου είναι...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Θα προσπαθήσω εγώ να στήσω ένα μηχάνημα και μέσα από αυτό να δώσω προβληματισμούς
> 
> ..................................................  .............................................
> *Η ΠΑΡΩΔΙΑ*
> 
> 
>   Θα προτιμούσα να παραλληλίσω* 70 λυχνίες 813* Ο λόγος...
> 
>   Η αντίσταση ανοδικού  φορτιού μιας λυχνίας που εργάζεται στα 2500v/250ma είναι
> ...



Και μετά θα θες κάτι ανάλογο να το βάλεις μπρος:  :Tongue2:

----------


## SV2IPW

Παναγιώτη, η φώτο είναι από το γνωστό <<μουσείο>>????

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη, η φώτο είναι από το γνωστό <<μουσείο>>????




Ναι στελιο εκεί βρίσκεται

Να πω ακομα για να ολοκληρώνεται αυτή η παρένθεση 

Οι σωληνοειδείς αυτές αντιστάσεις (μαύρες αριστερά) ήταν άνθρακος κατάλληλες για RFικες χρήσεις , χρησιμοποιούνταν και σε νεώτερους (sunair) και ήταν ήταν 200w η κάθε μια


Oι ρελεδες κενού ήταν πράγματι εκπληκτικοί ,αντέχοντας περισσότερο από 10KV τάση RF






AYTA ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...Με το συμπάθιο ξεφύγαμε λίγο αλλά.....

----------

Dragonborn (16-08-13)

----------


## nick1974

> Τελος πάντων  εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν απο κάτι μηχανήματα παρεμβολών MLQ **** 1KW




οκ ισως στο συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα οι 10 λαμπες να εξυπηρετουσαν αυτο το σκοπο, ομως οι παλιοι Ρωσικοι ασυρματοι πλοιων ειχαν 8 λαμπες, ηταν broadband! (σχεδον, απλα επελεγες μπαντα) και τα πηνια ηταν σε διαταξη σαν αυτα που φαινοται στη φωτο (στις ανοδους και στα πλεγματα).
Ποτε δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω αν οι λυχνιες λειτουργουσαν παραλληλα η οχι... Τροφοδοτουταν μονιμα βεβαια, αλλα η σχεδιαση των πηνιων μιαζει σαν να υπαρχει μια λυχνια για καθε μπαντα...
Οι πομποι αυτοι ειχαν ισχυ 1,5kW (χαρακτηιστικα της λαμπας δεν εχω αλλα πρεπει καπου τοσο να εβγαζε η μια)
ΑΝ βρω κανα σχεδιο (πολυ αμφιβαλλω) θα το ανεβασω

----------

